# Bridge setup in rc.conf



## nimo (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi,


My server have two physical ethernet ports. On igb0 comes tagged vlan traffic. I want igb1 to be used as a normal switch port with untagged traffix from vlan 1 so that I can connect my old network printer without using an additional physical network switch.

This is relevant parts of my rc.conf:

```
#LAN SETUP
if_vlan_load=YES
gateway_enable="YES"
synchronous_dhclient="YES"


#cloned_interfaces="igb0_1 igb0_4"
vlans_igb0="1 2 4"

static_routes="lan"
route_lan="-net 192.168.20.0/24 192.168.20.1"
defaultrouter="192.168.20.1"

#ifconfig_igb0_1="up"

cloned_interfaces="bridge0"
ifconfig_bridge0="addm igb1 addm igb0.1 up"
#ifconfig_bridge0="inet 192.168.20.40/24"

ifconfig_igb0="up"
ifconfig_igb0_2="DHCP"
ifconfig_igb0_4="up"
ifconfig_igb1="up"
autobridge_interfaces="bridge0"
autobridge_bridge0="igb1 igb0.1"
ifconfig_igb0_1="inet 192.168.20.40/24"
ifconfig_igb0_4="inet 192.168.21.40/24"

ifconfig_igb0_4_aliases="inet 192.168.21.41-45 netmask 255.255.255.255"
```

It almost works, my only problem is that I manually have to issue: `ifconfig bridge0 addm igb0.1` after every time I have run `service netif restart`


What am I missing in rc.conf so that I don't have to runt the ifconfig cmd everytime I restart the network?


Thanks in advance!


----------

